# How do you set a screensaver in console mode?



## neilms (Jan 29, 2016)

I tried `# sysinstall` and get command not found. I have tried searching but all of the posts about this seem to be quite old and it appears that the system has changed. I just want the FreeBSD daemon screensaver.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 29, 2016)

What console are you using? You can check with `sysctl kern.vty`. 

The new console vt(4) does not support screensavers yet: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## neilms (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm using release 10.2, the `sysctl kern.vty` returned: vt


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2016)

If you don't use Xorg you could switch back to sc(4). The screensavers are simple kernel modules, you can enable them in /etc/rc.conf:

```
saver="beastie"
```


```
root@molly:~ # ll /boot/kernel/*_saver.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  15768 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/beastie_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   3848 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/blank_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13192 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/daemon_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   8512 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/dragon_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   4592 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/fade_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   7168 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/fire_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   3848 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/green_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12528 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/logo_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  11960 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/plasma_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   7008 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/rain_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   8128 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/snake_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   5440 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/star_saver.ko*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   6944 Jan 31 21:29 /boot/kernel/warp_saver.ko*
```


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 21, 2016)

I have tried similar ways to start screensaver. I have the same new console vt(4). The default blank appears at the 10 minute idle time, so I guess that is good enough....


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2016)

You can change it:

```
blanktime="300"         # blank time (in seconds) or "NO" to turn it off.
```


----------

